# Where to buy Linux CD/DVD?



## Opera FTW (Sep 14, 2007)

Before i used to buy Linux CD/DVD fro BuyLinuxDVD(dot)com, now that person running that website has stopped distrubuting Linux CD/DVD. 

It was the only site that did not need credit card to buy CD/DVD, there are other sites i know of but they require credit card. 

Is there any place in Bangalore where i can buy Linux CD/DVD?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 14, 2007)

Which distribution are u talking about? If Ubuntu 7.04, then you can order for free. 
Visit:  *www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a NooB.... Linux is free dude..


----------



## Opera FTW (Sep 14, 2007)

Suse , CentOS, Knoppix, Debian, Slackware, FreeBSD, Fedora, Gentoo and Sabayon.

I want all these and i went to that site but it said the distrubution of Linux media is closed.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

^ But they will allow u to download it buddy.... few will ship it for free... like Ubuntu, Soloaris.... etc...


----------



## Opera FTW (Sep 14, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Looks like a NooB.... Linux is free dude..



I aint no noob son, I used to buy it from these sites for 100 or 200 bucks, instead of downloading 4 to 10 GB of Open Source software. It was easier, besides part of that money i gave to buy the Linux media was donated to the Linux community. 

So you are the noob my dear.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

^ I'm NooB forever.......... wanna learn more


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 14, 2007)

This site should help you.
*www.linuxbazar.com/


----------



## Opera FTW (Sep 14, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ I'm NooB forever.......... wanna learn more



Amen, to that brother.  



			
				Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> This site should help you.
> *www.linuxbazar.com/



Nah, it is asking for payment thru Credic Card or Paypal. I dont have both. I can only pay thru cash or cheque. Thanks anyway for the find.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 14, 2007)

*www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/index.html nd btw for online ordering you need CC or Paypal 

*on-disk.com


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's one with the the cheque option but some of the distro's seem dated.
*www.roseindia.net/linux/


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2007)

u can ask someone here to ship it for u na?there is a thread dedicated for that in open source section?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32787


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 15, 2007)

man o man.. order shipping of Ubuntu or just copy from some Magazine's CD/DVD 

shippin takes abt three weeks and thz pretty peaceful if u aint in a hurry


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 15, 2007)

You can buy from me. PM me. I usually charge Rs. 100 for a distro on DVD (or five CDs) + Shipping extra @ actual cost. Shipping will depend on how you want it to be shipped.

I used to buy from *linuxbazar.com/ before I got my unlimited broadband.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 15, 2007)

^^ I Guess he is asking for Genuine Linux Cd's/DVD's with genuine Hologram with full Optical print on it


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 16, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> ^^ I Guess he is asking for Genuine Linux Cd's/DVD's with genuine Hologram with full Optical print on it



lol


----------



## praka123 (Sep 16, 2007)

try gangarams or such book stalls in Blore or Madras or Bombay! to have such packed ones.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 16, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> ^^ I Guess he is asking for Genuine Linux Cd's/DVD's with genuine Hologram with full Optical print on it



Yes  In that case, if you want a BOX pack with manual and all (don't know about hologram) try *www.gtcdrom.com/


----------



## praka123 (Sep 16, 2007)

LGA?abbreviate it


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmmm... whenever i hear LGA this comes to my mind  

*www.tech-faq.com/lga775.shtml


----------



## praka123 (Sep 16, 2007)

i meant Linux Genuine Advantage


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah... i know....   u will say that....

But for me LGA reminds the socket


----------



## meghraj (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Dude Linux is freeware you can find its CD/DVD along with some book or Software Magazine, probably able to download linux with paying even a penny...


----------



## mehulved (Sep 20, 2007)

meghraj said:
			
		

> Hey Dude Linux is freeware you can find its CD/DVD along with some book or Software Magazine, probably able to download linux with paying even a penny...


Since when did linux become freeware


----------



## praka123 (Sep 20, 2007)

^it is free software : *fsf.org


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 21, 2007)

Linux is "Free as in free speech, not free beer" ... but freeware means free beer


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2007)

even i can give you any distro you want
just pm if interested


----------



## Billy_bass26 (Sep 24, 2007)

www.linux-hub.org is good. Free shipping to the UK and goes through paypal plus you dont even need a paypal account.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 26, 2009)

anyone interested in buying linux can also get it from me from here:

*taurusoft.netfirms.com

OR

*shop.ebay.in/merchant/taurusoft.india
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
anyone interested in buying linux can also get it from me from here:

*taurusoft.netfirms.com

OR

*shop.ebay.in/merchant/taurusoft.india


----------

